# de.vu browser problem



## nordi (10. September 2002)

Hi, ich habe ein sehr merkwürdiges Problem. Also, ich kann keine de.vu domains mit meinem IE Internet Explorer öffnen. Es kommt immer die Nachricht "Die Seite kann nicht angezeigt werden"
Vor einer Woche hat es noch problemlos geklappt? Hab auch schon in den IE Interneteinstellungen geguckt, lässt sich aber nix finden!? Wenn ich direkt auf die domain wie zB http://lycos.blablabla gehe, wird die Seite normal angezeigt, aber wenn ich die domain mit de.vu benutze, die mit der lycos domain verknüpft ist, klappt es nicht mehr!?! Und das ist so bei jeder de.vu domain? Woran kann das liegen????

grüße aus Köln

Marius


----------



## schwarzfahrer (9. April 2003)

ich glaube nicht das sich dein browser weigert d e . vu domains anzuzeigen, obwohl du bestimmt nicht viel verpasst  ich sage dir das problem entsteht wenn der d e . vu server spinnt.


----------



## nordi (9. April 2003)

ahja...danke für die interessante antwort, aus der man viel erkennen kann!


----------



## Thomas Lindner (9. April 2003)

ersetze die ****** durch d e . vu, dann ist die Antwort klar...


----------



## Sebastianus (10. April 2003)

Noch ne Lösung, wen eine Seite sich mal nicht öffnen lässt! Erst mal auf aktualisieren klicken, und wenn das nicht geht, die Temporären Internet Dateien löschen - es kann schonmal passiere, dass eine Seite feherlhaft geladen wir dund sich so festsetzt, dass auch aktualisieren nicht hilft!!!


----------

